# Vaporshark Hedron RX Box Mod



## Nailedit77 (12/1/17)

Powered by Wismec RX200 Chip
Maximum Output Power: 200W Battery: Triple 18650 *(Not Included)* Backlit firebutton
24.38mm OLED Display
Temperature Control
Battery Cell Monitoring
Micro USB Port for Upgrade and Charging
Upgradeable firmware


----------



## zadiac (12/1/17)

Mmmm......I see overhand happening on certain atties.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

